#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: AutoCad LT 2011

## Annita

Πωλείται το πρόγραμμα *Autodesk AutoCAD LT 2011*.
Περιλαμβάνει όλα τα απαραίτητα μενού του AutoCAD για 2D σχεδίαση και  έχοντας πλήρη συμβατότητα με όλα τα CAD προγράμματα της Autodesk.
Το πακέτο είναι καινούριο, χωρίς να έχει ανοιχτεί η συσκευασία ούτε έχουν χρησιμοποιηθεί οι κωδικοί του.
[* τιμή πώλησης αν το αγοράσετε καινούριο: 1.299 ευρώ* ]

email: annita@soon.com

----------

